# puppy is very hot all the time



## annaelle (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi, 
I am a new member. We adopted our beautiful Penny two months ago and love her dearly. She is now four months.
As summer approaches we noticed that she seems to over heat very quickly, just a quick walk is enough and she seems to be struggling and hot. 
We walk her always where she can walk on grass (while I am on cement), and offer her plenty of water. 

I am wondering if this is a character of the breed (first vizsla here), or if it's her. Maybe it's because she is still small? (22lbs)

Thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's R steam engines - they run on water - PIKE runs early or late in the day - when the skin around the eyes is turning red - the drool is heavy & not clear - time 2 stop !!!!!!! we go 2 Cedar Creek Lake 3-4 times a week 4 dock diving & bumper drills - PIKE gets 2 meet & greet so many new people at the launch ramp !!!!


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

In the winter my dog would rarely pants even after vigorous exercise where my mums Springer Spaniel would pant quite easily. I found they're dogs that give off ALOT of heat considering they're short haired dogs. Now it's the beginning of summer he pants very easily so I think they're high heat dogs who don't do great in hot weather.
I tend to focus my exercise around water or swimming but I'm assuming this isn't possible for everyone.
Maybe shorten walks and focus more on brain exercise where they're not moving round as much. Maybe stick to shady areas and have a bowl accessible at all times.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Try and make sure your pup is drinking a lot of water, something we do to encourage more drinking on hot days is put ice cubs in her water dish. It becomes more of a fun game to get her to drink more. She'll bob for the ice cubes, blow bubbles in her bowl, and inevitably, end up drinking more. Something else that's fun, is getting a kiddie pool for your yard. We recently got one for Ruby and she'll go in there and wad around on hot days. I usually get in there with her two and rub her down/ splash her to make sure she cools off. It is hard though! She gets hot easily. We put the AC unit on in our bedroom last night and she loved it, slept in until 7pm today!


----------

